# Euro LED Tail Light Coding



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

I just swapped my 2011 US spec LED outer tail lights for the Euro Spec LED lights. Simple enough to swap, and everything works. However, I think some coding is in order. When the turn signal is operated the two bulbs that are the brake lights also blink. 

The bulbs in the US light are dual filament while the Euro spec is only single. 

I'm hoping it is a simple VAG-COM issue to get those bulbs to illuminate only when the brake pedal is pushed and not when the turn signal is operated.

Does anyone know where those codes might be changed?


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

Really, no one?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Try here might have some info for you:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4074059


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Where did you get the lights from?

Did you just purchase the outers?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

The pre-facelift mod has the right vag com codes to sort this issue. Not sure anyone figured out the coding on the facelift? Ask California S3.


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

rawaudi said:


> Where did you get the lights from?
> 
> Did you just purchase the outers?


I got them on my last trip to Germany a couple weeks ago. They are just the outers as that is all I needed.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

struTTer said:


> I got them on my last trip to Germany a couple weeks ago. They are just the outers as that is all I needed.


Way to do us a solid. You could have picked up 20 sets and saved us all on some shipping!


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

rawaudi said:


> Way to do us a solid. You could have picked up 20 sets and saved us all on some shipping!


I mailed them from the post office on base and it still cost me $30 to mail. I would have put them in my luggage, but I honestly don't trust all those brilliant TSA people.

They are 78 Euro a piece and then about $15 to mail Priority with insurance. I believe the inside lamps were about 45 Euro. My wife, who is German, is still there while I do my year stateside. I could ask her to do a bit of shopping, but when I give her the order of 20 sets she might divorce me!


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

struTTer said:


> I just swapped my 2011 US spec LED outer tail lights for the Euro Spec LED lights. Simple enough to swap, and everything works. However, I think some coding is in order. When the turn signal is operated the two bulbs that are the brake lights also blink.
> 
> The bulbs in the US light are dual filament while the Euro spec is only single.
> 
> ...


bumpity bump, any updates on this coding to get brake lights to turn off when blinkers activated, or get yellow blinkers to turn off when brake applied?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes sir! I just did this in my 2010 A3 with Euro tails, modify Byte 18 in Central Conv module to the LED RoW option, that will split the turn signals from the brake lights. I believe its 2C, I actually modified mine to 2B so that it turns on the rear LEDs as DRL along with the front LEDs. Keep in mind, I have the Xenons and LED running lamps on my model. Hope this helps!


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

bmw511 said:


> Yes sir! I just did this in my 2010 A3 with Euro tails, modify Byte 18 in Central Conv module to the LED RoW option, that will split the turn signals from the brake lights. I believe its 2C, I actually modified mine to 2B so that it turns on the rear LEDs as DRL along with the front LEDs. Keep in mind, I have the Xenons and LED running lamps on my model. Hope this helps!


i'll have to look at byte 18 again. i don't have a LED RoW checkbox in the long coding helper, but mind you i have a 2009 facelift version, and not a 2010.










i can run the the front drl LED and rear led lights at full brightness during the daytime by simply turning the headlight switch to the parking light mode (one click after AUTO) without any coding changes. the front drl LED's only dim when the HID's are on but the rears remain unchanged.

thx, more experimenting with vcds!


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

audibmi said:


> i'll have to look at byte 18 again. i don't have a LED RoW checkbox in the long coding helper, but mind you i have a 2009 facelift version, and not a 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get it to work on a 2009??


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

NY_Avant said:


> Did you get it to work on a 2009??


sadly not yet  
i toggled some of the individual check boxes on the long coding helper to no avail which leads me to believe that other bytes need to be changed.

someone tried messing with the undocumented byte 25 with initial success but with catastrophic results! i don't think i want to go there.

http://audiforum.us/vag-codes/15714-a3-euro-tail-light-coding-fowl-up.html


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow yeah you're Byte 18 is different than mine... do you have an area for lighting setup?


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

When I coded mine, it was just a drop down to change from what it was to the Rest of World setting for the type of lights I have in the car.

I have a 2011 so it is probably different than previous years.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

So you got it working right?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

struTTer said:


> I just swapped my 2011 US spec LED outer tail lights for the Euro Spec LED lights. Simple enough to swap, and everything works. However, I think some coding is in order. When the turn signal is operated the two bulbs that are the brake lights also blink.
> 
> The bulbs in the US light are dual filament while the Euro spec is only single.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough, while I like my US-spec rear LED lights (retrofitted into a 2008 sportback) I have to say that the red turn signal is a little bit washed-out... the European AMBER turn signal would probably be much clearer...

So I was wondering if there was a way to use the brakelights as 'assists' for the turn signal... which sounds like what yours is doing.

It might be that Audi decided after a couple of years to make the US (red turn signal) tails work this way to make the turn signal more obvious at the rear of the car, since the US version doesn't have the benefit of color differentiation to help make the distinction.

-If you really want to get this done (which would be perfectly reasonable in your US version car) then you might need to get a 2009 or earlier module, if the coding options don't exist for yours... Whereas if I wanted to have my (US-spec) tails behave like yours then I might have to get a 2011 central electric module...

Let me have a look when I get home; I can plug in the VAG-COM and read off what revision controller module I have. -Yours looks to be 8P0 907 279 P.

You might need one like mine, and I might need one like yours. -I'll look in to it.

Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

You might need one of these:




























Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Actually that one won't work for you... Here's a list of the controller revisions:

8P0-907-279: 17 byte (base)
8P0-907-279-A: 17 Byte (Highend)
8P0-907-279-B: 21 bytes (base)
8P0-907-279-C: 21 Byte (Highend)
8P0-907-279-D: 17 Byte (Highend)
8P0-907-279-E: 23 byte (base)
8P0-907-279-F: 23 Byte (Highend)
8P0-907-279-H: 24 Byte (Highend)
8P0-907-279-J: 30 bytes (base)
8P0-907-279-K: 30 Byte (Highend)
8P0-907-279-L: 30 Byte (Highend)
8P0-907-279-M: 30 bytes (base)
8P0-907-279-N: 30 Byte (Highend)
8P0-907-279-P: 30 Byte (Highend)
8P0-907-279-Q: 30 Byte (Highend) 

The 'E' revision is a base, so has reduced functions (stuff like fog lights etc.)


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Okay, I just ran a scan, and mine is a 8P0-907-279-K.

The coding is:

01 8C 0F 81 D0 14 10 00 4F 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 00 28 5E 17 5C 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Keith


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

bmw511 said:


> So you got it working right?


Yes, it was really as easy as flipping a switch.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

By setting Byte 22 bit 6 to "on", I was able to get the outer LED to flash and 'reinforce the turn signal... but I might like to get the brake lights working.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

struTTer said:


> Yes, it was really as easy as flipping a switch.


Which switch... -can you post before & after coding?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

VWAddict said:


> By setting Byte 22 bit 6 to "on", I was able to get the outer LED to flash and 'reinforce the turn signal... but I might like to get the brake lights working.


Just trying to understand. You got the led and turn signal to flash at the same time?


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

VWAddict said:


> Which switch... -can you post before & after coding?


I can post a screen shot in a day or two. Unlike FLA, the temp in my garage currently around zero. Much to cold for my pampered ass!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

neu318 said:


> Just trying to understand. You got the led and turn signal to flash at the same time?


Exactly! -I like the look, although in daylight, I have to confess that it's still not as easy to see as the amber.

At night (with rear LEDs on) the LEDs flash FULL brightness in sync with the turn signal.



struTTer said:


> I can post a screen shot in a day or two. Unlike FLA, the temp in my garage currently around zero. Much to cold for my pampered ass!


No kidding! -At least your A3 isn't a dirty ice sculpture, like that poor sucka in New York!

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

VWAddict said:


> Exactly! -I like the look, although in daylight, I have to confess that it's still not as easy to see as the amber.
> 
> At night (with rear LEDs on) the LEDs flash FULL brightness in sync with the turn signal.
> 
> :biggrinsanta:


Nice, I might have to try this out.


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is some info on my controller, current coding, and the coding used to change over from US spec tail lights to the Euro spec tail lights. 

I have a 2011 spec so switching between the lights is easier than the older models as it is almost plug and play other than the VAG-COM step. 

For my spec I needed Byte 18 to go from 62 to 2B.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

struTTer said:


> Here is some info on my controller, current coding, and the coding used to change over from US spec tail lights to the Euro spec tail lights.
> 
> 
> For my spec I needed Byte 18 to go from 62 to 2B.


 can you post your wire order i.e. looking harness (wire entrance side) and giving order left to right please


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

As far am I'm aware you don't have to modify any wiring. It's all done by coding since the wiring is all controlled by the programming.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

tcardio said:


> can you post your wire order i.e. looking harness (wire entrance side) and giving order left to right please


 No harness needed, and forget about Byte 18 on a 2009 

go to byte 13 and change value 128 to 0 (this will dim the turn signal so it will not light up when brake is applied) 

Go to byte 22 and uncheck bit 6 that indicates outer brakes as turn signals NA Market 


mine only has the furthest outer light blink with the turn signal now and the blinker no longer light up with the brake lights


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw511 said:


> Yes sir! I just did this in my 2010 A3 with Euro tails, modify Byte 18 in Central Conv module to the LED RoW option, that will split the turn signals from the brake lights. I believe its 2C, I actually modified mine to 2B so that it turns on the rear LEDs as DRL along with the front LEDs. Keep in mind, I have the Xenons and LED running lamps on my model. Hope this helps!


 Yuo can do the rear LEDS a s DRL also on a 2009 by unchecking DRL NA Market and checking DRL Scandanavian market in Byte 1


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

NY_Avant said:


> No harness needed, and forget about Byte 18 on a 2009
> 
> go to byte 13 and change value 128 to 0 (this will dim the turn signal so it will not light up when brake is applied)
> 
> ...


 Brilliant! I knew you would be able to come up with a solution for the o niners! I don't mind so much the red brake lights blinks with the amber. In fact, the more indication, the better for visibility. The amber lit while stopped is really what I was looking to remove and byte 13 seems to resolve this.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

audibmi said:


> Brilliant! I knew you would be able to come up with a solution for the o niners! I don't mind so much the red brake lights blinks with the amber. In fact, the more indication, the better for visibility. The amber lit while stopped is really what I was looking to remove and byte 13 seems to resolve this.


 I'm pretty happy with it now, on the blinker set up it looks much better with just the one bulb blinking with the amber strip, you might want to add the rear LED strip to the DRL's, I thought it was a cool feature:snowcool:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

There is no rear lights for DRL, people will just think you are a grandpa who forgot to turn your lights off. They will drive up next to you to see how senile the person is, so when many people start driving next to you to stare at you, it does not mean you are getting popular.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

At 69, I have no problem with people checking to see if I'm a grandpa! I've been riding motorcycles for 55 years and I LIKE having my taillights lit during the daytime. I WANT my LED's on with my DRL's. And I want my LED to blink with my turn signal. If I can't have that, I want my brake light to blink with my turn signal. I have a 2011.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

mtdoragary said:


> At 69, I have no problem with people checking to see if I'm a grandpa! I've been riding motorcycles for 55 years and I LIKE having my taillights lit during the daytime. I WANT my LED's on with my DRL's. And I want my LED to blink with my turn signal. If I can't have that, I want my brake light to blink with my turn signal. I have a 2011.


Would like to know how to make the LED blink as well


----------



## greinig (Apr 27, 2011)

*Byte18 = 62 tail fog ligts in NAR configuration ?*

Hi struTTer, 

I would like the opposite change from ROW to USA (2B to 62) , because my 2010 A3 Sportback has conventional tail lights (no LEDs) with short live time.
And, I don't like to need the Assistance Light to have DRL because its switching the BiXenon on and off very often

After changing Byte 18 to to 62 the tail fog lights (inner tail lights) can not be activated, 
however, this is a requirement for Europe.
What about your tail fog light with the Byte18 = 62 configuration (if any) ?
I'd like to know this before looking for other reason.
Regards
greinig


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

greinig said:


> Hi struTTer,
> 
> I would like the opposite change from ROW to USA (2B to 62) , because my 2010 A3 Sportback has conventional tail lights (no LEDs) with short live time.
> And, I don't like to need the Assistance Light to have DRL because its switching the BiXenon on and off very often
> ...


When you switch to the USA mode the inner lights will act as brake lights. You will lose the rear fog light function. I know that it's a requirement to have rear fogs in Germany. I was only stationed there for about 14 years and my German wife still lives there as I'm trying to get back as soon as I can.

When I put the Euro tails in (outers only) the yellow blinker operated as well as the top row of red. I needed to use my VAG-COM to switch from the US mode to the ROW mode for them to operate properly. By using the ROW mode it also gave me the rear fog option that I then enabled when I got a Euro switch. So Unfortunately for you guys over there who want to switch to the US setup it will then be impossible to pass TUV unless you add a rear fog light.


----------



## greinig (Apr 27, 2011)

For the time being I have to confirm your sad news.
I'll still hope there is a way and I also will ask the Audi company how to change the overloaded 
ROW configuration (Byte18=2B) to a German one (front DRL lights are required).
Regards Gunter


----------



## rnaidu (Jan 28, 2011)

*Just reprogramed my 2012..Thank YOU!*

I reprogrammed my wife's 2012 A3 following your instructions. We hate the rear brake lights working as turn signals.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I *WANT* my rear brake light s to work as turn signals... but it seems to be the only thing that I can't seem to achieve.

Can anyone who has this setup working (without xenons etc) post up some codings?

Thanks!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

VWAddict said:


> I *WANT* my rear brake light s to work as turn signals... but it seems to be the only thing that I can't seem to achieve.
> 
> Can anyone who has this setup working (without xenons etc) post up some codings?
> 
> Thanks!


I tried messing with this to get it to work on my 06 and it didn't work. I would like to know as well.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

struTTer said:


> Here is some info on my controller, current coding, and the coding used to change over from US spec tail lights to the Euro spec tail lights.
> 
> *I have a 2011 spec* so switching between the lights is easier than the older models as it is almost plug and play other than the VAG-COM step.
> *
> For my spec I needed Byte 18 to go from 62 to 2B.*


For a 2011 US to Euro outer tails, it was this easy^, yes? I will find out in about 30mins, lol....


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

GunKata said:


> For a 2011 US to Euro outer tails, it was this easy^, yes? I will find out in about 30mins, lol....


yes, yes it was that easy. sweet tatas.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GunKata said:


> yes, yes it was that easy. sweet tatas.


Nice. Euro LED tails are the only way to roll. Looks so clean and classy, especially compared to the stock pre-facelift tails. :thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Nice. Euro LED tails are the only way to roll. Looks so clean and classy, especially compared to the stock pre-facelift tails. :thumbup:


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## BouldeR32 (Nov 9, 2006)

Did you guys get cryptic sounding warnings ("Making changes to this setting may cause damage and be irreversible...") as you were making these changes?

Just ignore them?

Thanks!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I just ignored the warning since the change was the only way to get the tails to work as they're supposed to.....


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Euro Tail Light Coding for 2008 Base 8P*

Hi guys, 

I am completely at a loss here. Hoping for any help at all!!! 

I have a 2008 8P base model Canadian car. I purchased European LED tails for it along with adapters. The adapter pin outs is as follows (for outer driver's side light): 

Driver's Side Outer 

Pin 1 (exisitng connector, 4 pin) to Pin 1 (new connector, 6 pin) 
Pin 2 (exisitng connector, 4 pin) to Pin 3 (new connector, 6 pin) 
Pin 3 (exisitng connector, 4 pin) to Pins 2 & 5 (new connector, 6 pin) 
Pin 4 (exisitng connector, 4 pin) to Pin 6 (new connector, 6 pin) 

I think this is an adapter meant for european cars. Without recoding, this does all kinds of weird things to the lights. But even just by looking at the wiring I can tell things are wrong. For instance turn signal (pin 3 on my car) is wired up to 1 of 2 LED circuits AND to GROUND on new Euro light! That can't be right! Does anyone have a pin to pin wiring for NA application adapters? I couldn't find any on net. 

In my car, the old 4 pin connector is as follows (driver's side outer light): 

Pin 1 - upper row inner light bulb (Grey/Black wire) 
Pin 2 - upper row outer light bulb (Yellow/White wire) 
Pin 3 - turn signal (Black/White wire) 
Pin 4 - ground (Brown wire) 

In new Euro light, the 6 Pin connector is as follows (driver's side outer light): 

Pin 1 - upper row outer light bulb 
Pin 2 - LED strip (1 of 2, Blue wire) 
Pin 3 - turn signal 
Pin 4 - LED strip (2 of 2, Red wire) 
Pin 5 - ground 
Pin 6 - upper row inner light bulb 

When in normal operation on my car with original lights (2008 non-LED tails), the functions are as follows (driver's side outer light): 

- 3.5V to both upper row inner and outer bulbs (single filament) with regular driving (position lights/DRL). 
- 12 V to both upper row inner and outer bulbs when brake is pressed. 
- Separate turn signal light. 

I guess I could wire both LED strip circuits (Pins 2 & 4 in new Euro light) to Pin 1 on my car and hope there is a way to recode so as to provide constant 12V power to Pin 1 in my car, and wire brake lights (Pins 1 & 6 in new Euro light) to Pin 2 on my car and hope there is a way to recode so as to provide 0V when driving regularly and 12V when pressing the brake. Any idea if reprogramming this way is even possible??? 

I guess I need to know what it is that I am missing (or need) to install Euro outer LED lights to my 2008 pre-facelift A3. Need to know adapter pin out and coding for VAGCOM. 

I have no idea where to start on coding  

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated!!!!! 

I apologize for the long and confusing message in advance


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

Okay! Mental fart!!!! I think I am making some progress!!! I still need help with the VAGCOM coding bit, but I just realized that I was following instructions from a UK site where they described the pin out connections on the harness as "driver's side" and "passenger's side". 

I forgot that "Passenger and Driver sides" in UK are opposite!!! Duh!!!! So I was using the wrong connector on the wrond side. 

I will now go install with connectors reversed and let you know what happened. 

I will still need to recode and would appreciate some help on that one! 

Thanks in Advance :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

Okay, switching the harnesses worked  

Now it's just coding. I am assuming that I just need to use regular coding as found here...


----------



## DanTMWTMP (Feb 12, 2016)

2013 Audi A3. 

I’m having an issue where I cannot get my inner brake lights to turn on. I purchased euro tails, and set Byte 18 to “2C,” but now the inner lights don’t work at all. They’re apparently “rear fog lights,” but I followed several threads all over, and this guide:





Audi A3 - Retrofit


website description



www.lightnings.dk





But it doesn’t work. Supposedly, “fog lights as brake lights” should do it, but it doesn’t. Anyone got this working?


----------



## DanTMWTMP (Feb 12, 2016)

rnaidu said:


> *Just reprogramed my 2012..Thank YOU!*
> 
> I reprogrammed my wife's 2012 A3 following your instructions. We hate the rear brake lights working as turn signals.


How'd you get the rear inner brake lights on the hatch door to work? They don't work at all on mine. They're supposedly fog lights, but after changing to the coding to "rest of the world," the inner tail lights don't work at all. How do I get this to work on post-2010 models?


----------



## DanTMWTMP (Feb 12, 2016)

struTTer said:


> When you switch to the USA mode the inner lights will act as brake lights. You will lose the rear fog light function. I know that it's a requirement to have rear fogs in Germany. I was only stationed there for about 14 years and my German wife still lives there as I'm trying to get back as soon as I can.
> 
> When I put the Euro tails in (outers only) the yellow blinker operated as well as the top row of red. I needed to use my VAG-COM to switch from the US mode to the ROW mode for them to operate properly. By using the ROW mode it also gave me the rear fog option that I then enabled when I got a Euro switch. So Unfortunately for you guys over there who want to switch to the US setup it will then be impossible to pass TUV unless you add a rear fog light.


So the inner tail lights will only work if one has the euro-switch? Where can I find this? I've looked everywhere, and the ones I've found only work on the pre-facelift models. I can't find any for the 2010+ models.

EDIT: nm, I think it's this: 8P1941531BQ


----------

